# Actual Climate Change



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

There is solid evidence that points to the possibility of a mini ice age. The sun's most recent cycle of sunspot activity is less than the previous 11 year cycle. This is given as the actual cause of lower recorded global temperatures. The globe had been working its way out of the previous mini ice age which is given as ending in 1900. Given the last 11 year sun spot cycle was down; the current cycle is lower and the next forecasted to be even lower global temperatures are forecasted to continue to decline.

So what has, is or will be the consequences of government mandated reduced carbon dioxide coupled with lower temperatures? First less crop yields. Could it be the successes of twenty century farming was due in part to man's increased production of carbon dioxide? There is science that says that is true. Greenhouse farming pumps up to five times the normal amount of carbon dioxide into greenhouses to increase yield. Corn fields use carbon dioxide so fast that reduced levels can actually be measured in the center of large fields.

Now anyone that used statistics as part of their vocation recognized immediately the errors and defective models the global warming cult was using. Many quality control engineers required to certify the safety of products would have went to jail for using such flawed data. So government officials knew global warming data were a bunch of hocus pocus.

The question what civil, criminal, or moral penalties should Al Gore et al be subjected to?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> The question what civil, criminal, or moral penalties should Al Gore et al be subjected to?


Too many to list out this board in a timely fashion, but I would start by shoving a live snake up his ass! :twisted:


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Inor said:


> Too many to list out this board in a timely fashion, but I would start by shoving a live snake up his ass! :twisted:


That is a start. I must say this is the first forum I've been on that does not have a global warming cult follower. Or, many they have seen the light.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a multi hour rabbit hole but worth your effort

The S0s ? Your Mind is Your Weapon

I like the daily weather update and watch it all the time.

I would suggest this documentary






Most climate "change" is really sun change and has nothing to do with man.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It's just the weather and not the climate, you're an ignorant right winger that doesn't care about people. Don't you know that man is killing the earth? You are ignorant and we will all drown..... And lastly, you must be a racist. Did I get most if the insults right that the global warmest throw at you? I'm sure there are more.

In the 60's and 70' there was a huge worry about a global ice age. Crops were going to fail, the world would freeze and everyone would die.... Funny in that some of those same scientists are the ones preaching global warming. 

You know they are going to say that there was so much co2 in the air that it's now gong to cause a freeze. 

Ok, to your question about algore, simple.. A firing squad.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> ..I must say this is the first forum I've been on that does not have a global warming cult follower. Or, many they have seen the light.


I think poor dumb shmucks like me are too confused to know what the truth is about GW; some bunches of scientists say it's a myth, and other bunches say it's not, so who are we to believe?
Certainly there are pictures of shrunken glaciers, receding ice sheets, dead polar bears etc, so what exactly is causing that?


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

I'm convinced. We are getting hammered with rain here and it was cold this morning. It's all about the sun. We were very much in need of this moisture and I am happy as hell I might have to mow for the first time this year. Lol


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Climate change is a natural occurance. I think the anti capitalist realized they could use it to impose their regulation / taxation / socialism on the capitalist and have been doing so. 

Sadly I'm a big fan of clean air. I can see making changes to vehicles, industry and farming to clean the air. Did you know that farming contributes nearly 1/3rd of the air pollutants that are a problem for us all? Industry is about 30% and cars about 37% (those numbes as of 1995 so I don't know how much its changed). Though I believe in clean air I think it needs to be managed smart. For example I had a friend in politics that introduced the "old car" buy back program in CA. They gave $600-$2,000 to people to help them move into modern cars and get their gross polluters off the road. I thought he as a nut. He was a fellow Republican, a conservative, and here he was producing this crap? He showed me the numbers. We spent, as a state, about $175 million buying gross polluters and cleaned the air about 12%. May not sound like a lot but a $120 BILLION high speed rail project won't clean the air 1/10th of 1% so he did pretty good.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

All I know is if you keep adding fish to a fish bowl, that water in there is going to get pretty bad, and pretty soon, all the fish will be floating. We are essentially living in a fish bowl. There are an awful lot of us.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Burning fossil fuels consumes oxygen and releases CO2 that has been locked away for millions of years. People take in oxygen and breathe out CO2, and there are more people every year. The forests (and other plant life) remove CO2 and release oxygen, but we are clear cutting millions of acres of forest a year. Say what you will about global warming, if this trend continues indefinitely, we will all suffocate at some point.

_"Compared to prehistoric times, the level of oxygen in the earth's atmosphere has declined by over a third and in polluted cities the decline may be more than 50%."_ disinfo.com


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The first climate change I have seen attributed to man was the mini ice age at the end of the Roman Empire lasting through the Dark Ages. This was attributed to Man's increased metal working and the forges used to accommodate this. I think climate change will happen man made or not. Simply handicapping US industry only ships jobs overseas as other unfettered countries expand their industrial base. Ripon gave an example of an intelligent response. We need more like this. I believe if appropriate research is done technology can be a significant part of the solution.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> ...People take in oxygen and breathe out CO2, and there are more people every year. The forests (and other plant life) remove CO2 and release oxygen, but we are clear cutting millions of acres of forest a year. Say what you will about global warming, if this trend continues indefinitely, we will all suffocate at some point....


Yeah poetic justice..
_"The time has come for judging the dead.. and for destroying those who destroy the earth" (Revelation 11:18 )
"The whole earth is at peace, the trees rejoice at no woodcutter coming" (Isaiah 14:7/8 )_


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Climate change is a natural occurance. I think the anti capitalist realized they could use it to impose their regulation / taxation / socialism on the capitalist and have been doing so.
> 
> Sadly I'm a big fan of clean air. I can see making changes to vehicles, industry and farming to clean the air. Did you know that farming contributes nearly 1/3rd of the air pollutants that are a problem for us all? Industry is about 30% and cars about 37% (those numbes as of 1995 so I don't know how much its changed). Though I believe in clean air I think it needs to be managed smart. For example I had a friend in politics that introduced the "old car" buy back program in CA. They gave $600-$2,000 to people to help them move into modern cars and get their gross polluters off the road. I thought he as a nut. He was a fellow Republican, a conservative, and here he was producing this crap? He showed me the numbers. We spent, as a state, about $175 million buying gross polluters and cleaned the air about 12%. May not sound like a lot but a $120 BILLION high speed rail project won't clean the air 1/10th of 1% so he did pretty good.


I care about clean air, water, buildings without graffiti, streets and highways without liter.

My guess is China and India cause 90 of the globes air pollution. In Some cities in China you can never see the sun.

The last plant I was responsible for, we used huge amounts of water. We tested the purity of the water coming into the plant and what we returned to the system. The water was cleaner after our manufacturing process and treatment than it was coming in. We had 15 wells drilled all around our plant to prove we were not leaching pollutants into the ground water.

We recaptured 95% of the toluene we used. Still we purchased a three tankers every two months.

We were audited every quarter by the EPA; twice a year by UL (to Cost Guard and FAA standards) and three times a year by OSHA. We had a very dangerous process. But we (I) never had with any of them.

But this thread is not about pollution it is about the false claims, bad science and competitive disadvantage caused by the "human caused global warming cult."


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree. My point was if the enviro's merely argued for clean air, water, etc they'd promote something we could all want. Instead they promote an agenda of hatred for capitalism using science and mislabeling natural phenomena to blame the capitalist they hater. It is the perfect embellishment of academia-media-government.



PalmettoTree said:


> I care about clean air, water, buildings without graffiti, streets and highways without liter.
> 
> My guess is China and India cause 90 of the globes air pollution. In Some cities in China you can never see the sun.
> 
> ...


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Changes in polar ice caps seem to be effected by shifts in the magnetic field.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Inor said:


> Too many to list out this board in a timely fashion, but I would start by shoving a live snake up his ass! :twisted:


What do you have against snakes? :-?


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Changes in polar ice caps seem to be effected by shifts in the magnetic field.


Funny thing about the polar ice caps. The northern ice caps appear to be receding, but the southern ice caps are gaining at a record pace.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is my take on it.. Most of the population of the world couldn't give two shits about climate change or anything else that matters!!! As long as they get their smart phone,laptops,air conditiong in their homes and can hop in their car and go across town to get starbucks.. That is all most people care about.. Those are just the Americans.. Don't even get me started about the Asians wiping shit off the face of the earth for their delicasies!!! Google Image Result for http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8196/8406918332_b242ba6d69_o.jpg These are sharks that are just wasted after they get their fins cut off to make soup from.. I hunt every year and fill our freezers with meat. But don't go kill a deer or elk and cut out the backstrap and leave the rest to rot!!

We are too far down the spiral to make a change unless something drastic changes!! There could be 100% proof that all hell is goin to break loose in 500 yrs but I don't think most people give a damn anymore.. They are too worried about the Kardashisluts and the housewives... Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I personally believe the data shows that GW isn't happening and not a single person I've questioned on the topic has been able to produce any evidence that CO2 causes global warming. Some of their data might show a correlation - but correlation is not causation, but yet they still focus on reducing CO2 for some reason.

How much money does Mr. Gore have invested in one of the largest carbon trading (scams) companies in the world? Last time I check (it was a few years ago) he had 10's of millions invested in carbon trading companies - that isn't a conflict of interest.

I'm super cereal!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Suppose C02 WAS causing global warming, the big industrialists and car manufacturers would never admit it and would feed us phoney data to "prove" they're not responsible.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The world has had CO2 levels a lot higher than are now present and all it caused was forests to grow and spread becoming rain forests. One such cycle happened during an ice age and the earth didn't suddenly come out of that. 
CO2 levels are only part of the equation. The worst "greenhouse" gas is methane and those levels are very low. Another part is the heat generated by the sun - it is getting hotter every century and we can do nothing about that.

To think that mankind has the power to modify world-wide climate is pure arrogance. The insects that live on earth produce more CO2 than all the other species together.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Just as oxygen is necessary for all animals; carbon dioxide is necessary for plant life. We could double the carbon dioxide improve the food supply and hot hurt animals at all.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Suppose C02 WAS causing global warming, the big industrialists and car manufacturers would never admit it and would feed us phoney data to "prove" they're not responsible.


I think it's the exact opposite. CO2 isn't a byproduct of a lot of manufacturing processes but they start putting cap 'n trade in place. The companies blackmail the .gov to give them large credits which they sell for profit.

CO2 and carbon trading is an all around scam in my book.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Zero interest not only that but the supporters is increasingly embarrassed to be linked to it. Only a few refused to believe they bought into such awful science. 
OFA Gets Zero Attendance for Climate Change Rally | Washington Free Beacon


----------

